# idle high when first starts up



## Hoddi3 (Nov 14, 2005)

I got a 89 Nissan King Cab Pick Up Truck with a v6.. when i first start the motor the idle stays at 2 grand and will slowly go up.. I know when the motors cold the choke will make the motor revs higher but I don;t think its supose too goo this high and stay there for a long period of time... the motor will rev at 2 grand and slowly goo up untill i drive it around for like 20 mins... I wanted too know if anyone on here know what could be my problem.. and it seems too tap a little funny too.. somtimes theres like too sets of tapping like vales are hitting.. one set of tapping is louder then the other... when it warms up it'll goo away for a bit till i turn it off and start it back up an hour later... i was wondering if the oil pump was going i just wanted too get a second opion before i have too rip the motor out...


----------



## barnessr20 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hoddi3 said:


> I got a 89 Nissan King Cab Pick Up Truck with a v6.. when i first start the motor the idle stays at 2 grand and will slowly go up.. I know when the motors cold the choke will make the motor revs higher but I don;t think its supose too goo this high and stay there for a long period of time... the motor will rev at 2 grand and slowly goo up untill i drive it around for like 20 mins... I wanted too know if anyone on here know what could be my problem.. and it seems too tap a little funny too.. somtimes theres like too sets of tapping like vales are hitting.. one set of tapping is louder then the other... when it warms up it'll goo away for a bit till i turn it off and start it back up an hour later... i was wondering if the oil pump was going i just wanted too get a second opion before i have too rip the motor out...


it may have a vacume choke on it causing it to run high idle im not real good with pickups but good luck


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what does this have to do with suspension or brakes?


----------

